# Commentaries on the Westminster Standards



## Travis Fentiman (Jun 5, 2016)

Have a question about something in the Westminster Confession or Standards? Want to study the standards of Presbyterianism yourself? Teaching a class on the Westminster Confession or Catechisms? Reviewing these documents before you vow to them as an office-bearer? 

The commentaries on the link below will be of tremendous help to you.

The page intends to be a reasonably exhaustive collection of all the (good) commentaries on the Westminster Standards in English that are available (191 in all, though inevitably there are bound to be some out there that we have missed; if so, let us know). 

Commentaries on the Westminster Standards​

Blessings and Peace.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks Travis.


----------

